# What member has stuck around here the longest?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been here one year so far.
Who has stuck around here the longest?

The reason I ask this is because the ones that tend to stay around the longest usually have more knowledge and is what makes this place keep going.

I have been on other forums for five years or more, ocasionally taken breaks, but for the most part stuck around, and many have passed on.

I like this place. Plain and simple.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I have been here since before Shaggy took over. Before that I was like 2 or 3 in the post count before everything got reset. But there may be a couple here that have been around longer than me.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I was here before the online hacker terrorists took down the original site, back when Mark was our dictator.

I remember Fishdoc being here... simpte... hmmmm and another guy with a cartoon doctor in his avatar. That actually might have been Fishdoc too, not sure.

Fishdoc is in the lead.

Pretty much anyone with a join date of jan 2005 was here before the forums went down.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I've been here at least 10 years... I remember fish_doc being here a long time, but I'm not sure if any of my old mates from "way back when" are still around.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


> I'm too lazy to check my join date


It says right under your avatar...:lol:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/members/list/?order=ASC&sort=joindate&pp=30


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I've been around between trips to Korea and the sand box for a while '00 to '02 time frame is memory serves but that's shaky at best :lol:. 2 or 3 times post counts have been lost due to various reasons and since the last server bomb I haven't been able to be around consistently but I still pop in to say "HI" from time to time :mrgreen:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

justintrask said:


> http://www.fishforums.com/forum/members/list/?order=ASC&sort=joindate&pp=30



I'm pretty sure that list doesn't count because that list starts from the time the forums came back up after the hacker incident. Although, I don't see how suem's start date is a year before everyone else's...

Conspiracy!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all of the elders lost their join dates when the big crash happened.so a lot of us have a join date much later than it actually is.i think i started somewhere around 2003 or 04..i forget which.


----------

